# Who recognizes this? I don't.



## Jan Pijpelink (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## coaly (Mar 13, 2018)

https://www.hearth.com/talk/wiki/hearthstone-hi-and-hii/


----------



## Rich L (Mar 13, 2018)

Jan Pijpelink said:


> View attachment 224294


 It looks like a Hearthstone 2 from Hearthstone.If it is it'll burn coal as well as wood.


----------



## fbelec (Mar 14, 2018)

hey that looks like my stove


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Mar 14, 2018)

fbelec said:


> hey that looks like my stove



Are they any good? Seller has a moving sale and is asking $50.


----------



## fbelec (Mar 14, 2018)

for 50 even if you don't use it you could turn around and sell it for 4 or 500 dollars. the stove is nice but on wood it only gets 4 hours on a load give or take a hour. i don't have a coal hopper for it so don't know about that part.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Mar 14, 2018)

fbelec said:


> for 50 even if you don't use it you could turn around and sell it for 4 or 500 dollars. the stove is nice but on wood it only gets 4 hours on a load give or take a hour. i don't have a coal hopper for it so don't know about that part.



Thanks.


----------



## coaly (Mar 14, 2018)

I can say for every square inch it is the heaviest stove I've ever moved.
Bi-metallic operated thermostat on the back works very well too.


----------



## Rich L (Mar 14, 2018)

Jan Pijpelink said:


> Are they any good? Seller has a moving sale and is asking $50.


 Ya they work well.Put a pipe damper in and you'll get longer burn times.Make sure that the inside is not burn out.If so you can order parts from Hearthstone.When I had mine I didn't have the coal burning kit so I put in some fireplace grates over the hole at the bottom of the stove and burned coal.The coal is the way to go.You'll get long burn times and plenty of heat.The coal will after long use eat up the inside of the stove but it'll be worth it.I sold mine for several hundred dollars after the coal ate  up the baffle.The stove gave me 10 good years of heat and I bought it used from my cousin who never burned coal in it.The stove should have a plate that covers the hole at the bottom of the stove to be used when your burning just wood.Remove the plate and put in grates for coal.Also under the bottom of the stove may be air holes.Plug some or all of them with foil so the wood will burn slower.Keep us posted.Take care.Oh ya, for fifty bucks you can't go wrong.


----------



## begreen (Mar 14, 2018)

Check the insides too. This stove had a single steel secondary tube down low. If that tube ruptures it causes a billow of flames in the center of the stove which can warp and destroy the baffle. The tube is easy to replace and probably should be as a preventative measure even if it looks ok. You can use stainless tubing or even a 1/2" black iron pipe IIRC. 

Check out this thread for an awesome documented rebuild on this stove
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/1985-hearthstone-ii.143670/


----------



## fbelec (Mar 15, 2018)

hey rich question. how did you get coal to work in that stove with out the coal kit? i figure there should be some sort of grate that moves to get the ash out of the way. my stove has the big square sticking out from the side for the shaker grate but that's it. did you take any pictures of the set up?

frank


----------



## Rich L (Mar 15, 2018)

fbelec said:


> hey rich question. how did you get coal to work in that stove with out the coal kit? i figure there should be some sort of grate that moves to get the ash out of the way. my stove has the big square sticking out from the side for the shaker grate but that's it. did you take any pictures of the set up?
> 
> frank


 A friend of mine had some fireplace grates that he gave me.I removed the bottom plate and the grates just happened to fit over the hole.Just get a poker and move the coal around after it's been burning for a while and the ash falls into the ash draw.The grates had about  half inch holes and allow the air to get to the coal and allow the ash to fall into the ash draw.It work real well.


----------



## fbelec (Mar 16, 2018)

my fireplace grate has 3 inches between the iron so i can't picture the grate without building a bunch together and that would take a lot of vertical height.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Mar 16, 2018)

begreen said:


> Check the insides too. This stove had a single steel secondary tube down low. If that tube ruptures it causes a billow of flames in the center of the stove which can warp and destroy the baffle. The tube is easy to replace and probably should be as a preventative measure even if it looks ok. You can use stainless tubing or even a 1/2" black iron pipe IIRC.
> 
> Check out this thread for an awesome documented rebuild on this stove
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/1985-hearthstone-ii.143670/



Stove is cracked.


----------



## begreen (Mar 16, 2018)

Jan Pijpelink said:


> Stove is cracked.


Nuts, where and how badly?


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Mar 16, 2018)

begreen said:


> Nuts, where and how badly?



Seller told me all plates inside are cracked and stove is unsafe to use, hence the price.


----------



## Rich L (Mar 16, 2018)

fbelec said:


> my fireplace grate has 3 inches between the iron so i can't picture the grate without building a bunch together and that would take a lot of vertical height.


 fbelec I think my grates were cast iron but the half inch holes were the key of the grates working.You'll have to search them out.Check ebay or go to a steel fabricators if worse comes to worse and have them make a grate.You might find one at a yard sale.Better yet hearthstone may have the set.


----------



## fbelec (Mar 17, 2018)

thanks rich. jan all the plates inside can be bought for less than the stove is worth. i had a welding shop make my baffle (the top curved one) for 30 dollars less then the original and no shipping. so if your interested in the stove it's not hard to do. and i have the manual..


----------



## Scandar (Nov 10, 2019)

fbelec said:


> hey that looks like my stove


That looks very similar to my stove as well. Mine has a large single glass door. Still trying to get positive ID on it but I believe it is a Harvest from what I have found so far.


----------

